# Remboursement TVA



## Numa24 (25 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma mère est chiropraticienne, et souhaiterait s'acheter un ipad pour son travail (consulter ses mails, organiser ses rdv, ...), mais en temps que professionnelle, est ce qu'elle peut se faire rembourser la TVA ? Si oui, quelles démarches doit elle suivre ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2011)

Il suffit de demander une facture. Soit sur l'Apple Store en ligne, c'est automatique, soit a la Fnac ou autre, il faut demander.

Ensuite, oui, la TVA est remboursée comme sur tout autre produit.


----------

